# The Grand Wailea Hotel on Maui [& SVC]



## hockeygran (May 13, 2009)

I am brand new to the SVC and have bought 15,000 points to be an Elite member.  Does anyone know what the deal is between SVC and the Grand Wailea on Maui?  I gather there is a special rate there for SVC members. Does anyone know the cost of a room and what the rules/restrictions are if any!  Any help would be great.  Thanks


----------



## pianodinosaur (May 13, 2009)

The Grand Wailea Resort and Hotel is now part of Hilton's Waldorf collection. Starwood's principle resorts on Maui are the Westin and Sheraton.


----------



## DeniseM (May 13, 2009)

There is no connection between Starwood, Shell Vacation Club, and the Grand Wailea.

SVC is used to refer to Shell Vacation Club.  Is that what you meant?

Starwood is called SVN or SVO.


----------



## hockeygran (May 13, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> There is no connection between Starwood, Shell Vacation Club, and the Grand Wailea, so I moved your post to the board for SVC.
> 
> SVC is used to refer to Shell Vacation Club.  Is that what you meant?
> 
> Starwood is called SVN or SVO.




Yes, I mean Shell Vacation club.  Their Elite program says you can stay at the Grand Wailea on Maui, but it does not quote the per night price.  It is only a per night price, not a point exchange agreement.
Does anyone know anything about this?  Thanks everyone


----------



## DeniseM (May 13, 2009)

You posted your question on the Starwood forum, which has no connection to SVC - I will move your post to the right board for SVC.


----------



## hockeygran (May 13, 2009)

pianodinosaur said:


> The Grand Wailea Resort and Hotel is now part of Hilton's Waldorf collection. Starwood's principle resorts on Maui are the Westin and Sheraton.



Thanks for the info.  I am trying to find out what the agreement is between Shell Vacation Club and the Grand Wailea.  Apparently there is a per night room bonus fee.


----------



## hockeygran (May 13, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> You posted your question on the Starwood forum, which has no connection to SVC - I will move your post to the right board for SVC.





Ooooops.  Just joined the forum today and am so new at this.  Thanks very much for your help


----------



## DeniseM (May 13, 2009)

My pleasure.  We have so many similar acronyms in timesharing, that it can be very confusing!  

SVC doesn't have it's own forum, but it is part of the "All Other Timeshares Forum," so I moved it there where other SVC owners will see it.

Good luck!


----------



## shellboy (May 14, 2009)

To qualify for Elite staus within Shell Vacation Club, you would needto have purchased 15,000 points from the developer (Shell). If you purchase 15,000 points on the resale market you do not qualify for Elite status. Did you purchase from Shell direct or resale?


----------



## hockeygran (May 14, 2009)

shellboy said:


> To qualify for Elite staus within Shell Vacation Club, you would needto have purchased 15,000 points from the developer (Shell). If you purchase 15,000 points on the resale market you do not qualify for Elite status. Did you purchase from Shell direct or resale?



I actually bought them at a sales presentation in Hawaii.  I am leary of buying resale.  I gather resale points won't qualify for the elite status.  How does that work then when you want to combine elite and resale points to book?  Thanks.


----------



## CatLovers (May 14, 2009)

hockeygran said:


> I actually bought them at a sales presentation in Hawaii.  I am leary of buying resale.


Too bad ... unfortunately, you probably paid about 8X more than you needed to.



hockeygran said:


> How does that work then when you want to combine elite and resale points to book?



If you are looking to use your points for Elite benefits, then you cannot combine them to make your booking.  If you are just looking to take advantage of a special rate for Elite members (as it seems you want to do here), then as long as you have Elite somewhere on your status, then you should be able to do so.


----------



## hockeygran (May 14, 2009)

CatLovers said:


> Too bad ... unfortunately, you probably paid about 8X more than you needed to.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are looking to use your points for Elite benefits, then you cannot combine them to make your booking.  If you are just looking to take advantage of a special rate for Elite members (as it seems you want to do here), then as long as you have Elite somewhere on your status, then you should be able to do so.



Thanks a lot for the info.  The only thing I want to use with Elite is the 12 month booking period which is only 9 months for other SVC members. So if I could find another 5,000 points say, can I then book with 15,000 + 5,000 at one resort next year although the points are from different sources?  I am quite confused!  And where is the best and safest place to find new points to buy?


----------



## CatLovers (May 14, 2009)

hockeygran said:


> Thanks a lot for the info.  The only thing I want to use with Elite is the 12 month booking period which is only 9 months for other SVC members. So if I could find another 5,000 points say, can I then book with 15,000 + 5,000 at one resort next year although the points are from different sources?  I am quite confused!  And where is the best and safest place to find new points to buy?



The 12 month rule has nothing to do with your Elite status.  It has to do with your home club.  You can always book up to 12 months out in your home club.  You have to wait for 9 months out in the other clubs.  

So for example, I have no Elite status, but my home club is Hawaii.  I can book my Hawaii vacation weeks up to 12 months out.  At the 9 month mark, availability is fair game to members in the other clubs.

If you want to buy points resale to add to your existing points, the key is to get them in the same club that you already have.

For much more info, read the Shell Vacations Club knowledge thread sticky at the top of this section.


----------



## hockeygran (May 15, 2009)

CatLovers said:


> The 12 month rule has nothing to do with your Elite status.  It has to do with your home club.  You can always book up to 12 months out in your home club.  You have to wait for 9 months out in the other clubs.
> 
> So for example, I have no Elite status, but my home club is Hawaii.  I can book my Hawaii vacation weeks up to 12 months out.  At the 9 month mark, availability is fair game to members in the other clubs.
> 
> ...



Thanks CatLovers.  That clears it up perfectly.  Now I have to find a safe site to buy more points from .   I will keep checking on e-bay.  I way overpaid at the presentation at Kona.  I didn't realize you could buy points elsewhere.  Wish I had known about this site before my purchase!!!


----------



## DeniseM (May 15, 2009)

It is perfectly safe to buy points on ebay, you just need to do your due dilligence, and use a reputable company to handle the closing.  You will get the best price on ebay.


----------



## hockeygran (May 15, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> It is perfectly safe to buy points on ebay, you just need to do your due dilligence, and use a reputable company to handle the closing.  You will get the best price on ebay.



Thanks Denise!  I will keep an eye open for resale points for Hawaii.
This is such a great site to have.  Thanks:whoopie:


----------

